# Heavenly Head Issue



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm just after cleaning and descaling a recently purchased Fracino Heavenly.

Having an issue when fitting the brass shower disc holder. I can't get it seated correctly on the group head as the inside diameter of the top rim is too small to fit fully over the corresponding rim.

Am I right in thinking that the shoulders of the brass shower disc holder should seat down onto group gasket? Or that the flat faces of the disc and head should meet flush? (part FC104B here http://www.fracino.com/downloads/parts/Heavenly%20Parts%20Book.pdf)

Currently it will not seat onto the group gasket and won't sit flat. Can't imagine how this could've happened unless its a replacement part that isn't correct?

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

I got the issue sorted. The previous owner must have dropped, misfitted and overtightened or driven over the brass locking disc. It was warped. Replacement was £8 and arrived next day from Fracino.


----------

